# كتاب مبسط فى شرح بريمافيرا 5



## محمود حازم عياد (10 يونيو 2007)

أخوانى الأعزاء اليكم كتاب مبسط فى شرح بريمافيرا 5 أرجو أن ينال الأعجاب 

 محمود حازم عياد


----------



## المهندس احمد سعد (10 يونيو 2007)

الف الف شكر ليك يا عم الاداره كلها ودا بالمناسبه شكر علي مشاركات كتيره ليك احنا استفدنا منها


----------



## Amin Sorour (11 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا كبيرنا وربنا يخليك للمهندسين الصغيرين امثالي.


----------



## الزعيم2000 (11 يونيو 2007)

أسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك فى كل من يحرص على نفع الناس _ الملائكة تصلى على معلمى الناس الخير 
وأرجو من الله أفيد مثلك يا هندسة


----------



## kindeel (11 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة لدي سي دي تنصيب بريمافيرا 5 لكن بدون البروتكت كي وجربت كل الطرق للحصول عليه دون فائدة 
ارجو توضيح كيفية الوصول للحل مع التقدير


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (11 يونيو 2007)

العفو يا باشمهندس أمين وقد حاولت الأتصال بك مساء أمس ولكنى لم أفلح وبالنسب لسؤالك عن التقارير فأبحث لك عن مصادر ممتازة مصادر ممتازة لذلك منها شركة بكتل فى مصر فأصبر على قليللا" ومبدئيا" سأطرح على الملتقى ملف عبارة عن نماذج لشركة بكتل فى مصر عسى أن تتم منها الفائدة 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## الزعيم2000 (11 يونيو 2007)

المهندس قنديل سأرسل لحضرتك Product Key اللى عندى وأرجو أن ينفعك 
EC-C01
ومرفق الرخصة...


----------



## ابوسعاد (11 يونيو 2007)

كعادتك دوما تأتي بالجديد المفيد نفعنا الله من علمك واثابك خيرا ودوما بكل خير


----------



## kindeel (11 يونيو 2007)

الاستاذ الزعيم 2000 
انا اعجز عن الشكر لك والان اكتمل عندي التنصيب
وفقك الله


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (11 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس محمود ، على تزويك لنا بمثل هذه الملفات ذات القيمة الفنية العالية 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 يونيو 2007)

أنا بالذات مش عارف اشكرك 
دائما سباق ومشاركاتك قوية ونخجل من انفسنا منك،الف شكر لك


----------



## ملك الماكس2005 (12 يونيو 2007)

مشكور ياباشمهندس والله يعطيك العافية ولا تحرمنا من جديدك


----------



## Amin Sorour (13 يونيو 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> العفو يا باشمهندس أمين وقد حاولت الأتصال بك مساء أمس ولكنى لم أفلح وبالنسب لسؤالك عن التقارير فأبحث لك عن مصادر ممتازة مصادر ممتازة لذلك منها شركة بكتل فى مصر فأصبر على قليللا" ومبدئيا" سأطرح على الملتقى ملف عبارة عن نماذج لشركة بكتل فى مصر عسى أن تتم منها الفائدة
> محمود حازم عياد



الاخ العزيز جدا عليا المهندس محمود انشاء الرحمن يكون لينا لقاء مع بعض انا هكون في القاهره باذن الله قريب واكيد لازم نتقابل ونتكلم. وجزاك الله خيرا يا كبيرنا


----------



## هاشم حسن (14 يونيو 2007)

عاشت الأيادي يا أستاذ


----------



## engmohamad (23 يونيو 2007)

شكرا أخى محمود


----------



## magda (26 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mr. Data (29 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## impire (29 يونيو 2007)

دليل العلم دليل النجاح ... :1:​


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (5 يوليو 2007)

thx alot
Your Materials are very nice and i like it
best wishes


----------



## eng_mostafaa (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ويا ريت الى عنده لينك تحميل برنامج بريمافيرا 5 يبعتهولنا انا اميلى على الهوت ميل engmostafaa


----------



## merise (12 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا ياباشا ....


----------



## alsaift (22 أغسطس 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا أخى محمود


----------



## mh702 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## lateef (12 سبتمبر 2007)

لا ادري كيف اشكركم ولكن كل اللي ممكن اعمله في هذه الايام المباركة ان ارفع يدي الى رب الارض والسماء ان يبارك لكم ويجزيكم عنا كل خير ويجعل ذلك في ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (17 سبتمبر 2007)

ليس عندي غير ان اقول في هذا الشهر الكريم المبارك رحم الله والديك


----------



## وائل سلامة (1 أكتوبر 2007)

اريد نسخة بريمافيرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (1 أكتوبر 2007)

المهندس / وائل 
بعد التحية 
أذا كنت من سكان القاهرة أرجو أن تتصل بى لأزودك بما تريد وأكثر سواء بريمافيرا 3.1 أو 5 وما يتعلق بهم من ملفات للشرح وأمثلة رقم تلفونى هو 0101497118 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## ranar (5 مارس 2011)

لوسمحت عايزه الlicense لبريافيرا 6 وكيفية تشغيل البرنامج بعد الحصول عليها


----------



## Jamal (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## abofahd hegab (1 يونيو 2011)

جميل والله وجزاء الله كل خير


----------



## طه خليل جاسم (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكور على هذا الكتاب


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (18 يونيو 2011)

تسلم يا كبيير و دايما جدا و ربنا ما يقطع عاده

هههههههه


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (17 فبراير 2014)

سلمت يداك اخي الفاضل على هذا المصدر المفيد


----------



## دسوقي (19 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

